# Sear leaf blower Model #316.794970



## sod (Apr 29, 2007)

The carb on this 32cc blower needs to be rebuilt. The problem is that I can't find a rebuild kit. The carb is a Zama C1U-P26A. I looked on Zama reference pages and can't find any listing for this carb in either the gasket or rebuild kit sections. I also check the Sear parts site. It looks like they only sale the complete carb.

Does anyone know which Zama rebuild kit will work on this carb? Thanks


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

*zama carb*

seems to me you have the wrong number because i checked my zama carb books and that carb doesn't exist.


----------

